# I-75 Yarn Crawl



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

The crawl is a 6 day event in August covering the I-75 corridor from Michigan through Kentucky. Here is the link: http://www.thei75yarncrawl.com/


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you know what Lys in Northern Ky. the ones that are shown are in Michigan. This is the 1st time I have ever heard of this.


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yarn Crawl is divided into 3 sections. If you scroll down, you will see Northern, central, and southern. Kentucky stores are in the southern section. Some of the extreme northern Kentucky shops may be in the central area, lumped with the Cincinnati area.


----------

